# Yahoo hijacked my accouont and opened a new one



## Sodapop (Apr 10, 2014)

Yahoo hijacked my accouont and opened a new one. Now I can't access my old gallery to edit. I used to be able to via my google password. Now, when I click on my photostream it says ooops, no photos. I can still go to my old ones like they are someone elses, just can't edit. I have over 200 pictures on flickr I cant reach.. Can someone tell me how to fix this or how to delete the "new" empty account.
I simply want to be able to sign into my old account and edit etc. Or how to delete the entire Flickr account and find another site for my photos.

PS there is no option anywhere to delete this new account

thanks

Problem solved...Deleted new account and it reverted back to the old one with all the pics

soda


----------



## AntonyGrakh (Apr 15, 2014)

Could you give more details? Because firstly you said that there wasn't an option to delete new account, but later said that you could do this. And also I don't understand how this allowed to revive an old account.


----------



## Sodapop (Apr 15, 2014)

They aparently made me a new account.don't know how or why.  I could not log onto the old one (with all my photos) but could log into the new account with no photos. I then deleted the new accouont and it reverted back to the old. They have made some changes for the better wheras now  I don't have to sign into it each time I log on. Of course, one has to find this all out by trial and error, something I have become very good at. It took a lot of nerve to delete the new acount, fearing that it may have been the old one since it was not positively identified when the delete option appeared. All is well now not because of any help from Yahoo. Let me know if this explanations helps

soda


----------

